# Need some info about tagert hut



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Tagert/Green Wilson are located in an awesome area for skiing. There are countless chutes and bowls to ski. The terrain ranges from deadly (probably the most extreme hut terrain in my 15+ different huts) to very safe mellow rollers. All the terrain is right outside the front door. Looking south at Pearl Pass, the gnarly stuff is mostly to your right (west) towards capitol peak, with multiple chutes and cliffs. The mellow stuff is directly at pearl pass (south) with gently rolling, treeless powder fields. To the left (east) are varying terrain with some fun open chutes. This is a remarkable area. Hope your crew is strong and Avy savy. It is the real deal up there. I was there before the renovation in 1998 and the huts are gorgeous now (small but great).


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

I did West Pearl Mountain a couple of years ago. I stayed at the Mace hut just below the Wilson/Tagert Huts. I think it was about a two hour hike to the top & really cool. There's a sweet couloir at the top. If you plan your line right, you can go from the top of West Pearl, towards Mace Saddle & head down the "Backyard" run. Or, climb the ridge to Mace Peak.

There's a lot more great sking up there, too.

Check out Lou Dawson's Colorado Backcountry Skiing Vol 1. 

Lots of slide activity around there! Watch out!


----------

